# Possessive agression



## Smccann (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi all! I need some advice.. my cockapoo is 4 months old and she is showing aggressive behaviour over her toys, if she is chewing something and her treats... today she snapped at my niece and grazed her nose when she tried to pick up her Kong.. she also has snapped at other members of the family and I don't know what to do.... HELP!!


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi 
resource guarding is a common problem with pretty much all dogs. A good way to combat it is to play a "sort of" exchange game where your pup learns that if she gives up something that she has she will receive something better i.e. some really high value treats. This will teach her that you approaching her means good things and not her losing what she was chewing on. Teaching leave it and drop it may also work to some extent.
Here is a pretty good summary on resource guarding although I have to admit I have not read the whole thing  
http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/theotherendoftheleash/resource-guarding-revisited

Hope this helps


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

This is exactly what I would recommend too. Something I remember very clearly from Henry's first time at puppy school when he was about 12 weeks old was the trainer saying that we, as responsible owners and protectors of our tiny puppies of course, take an awful lot away from them when they're small. Anything from things they have stolen (socks, pants etc!), to things they pick up in the garden and on walks that they definitely shouldn't be chewing or swallowing, even to a tennis ball that we want to throw again for them. And we just expect them to be ok with that. She said it was really important to swap absolutely everything with a tasty treat, never just take things from them. That piece of advice stayed with me more than any other I think, and I made sure we put that into practise with Henry and as a consequence he wouldn't dream of resource guarding anything. Teaching them to drop things in return for a treat is also a really good idea. And when you play ball with your dog, arm yourself with two balls and only throw the second one once she's dropped the first. Works a treat. Eventually when she brings the ball back and drops at your feet ready to throw again without prompting, you know it's worked and you can revert to just one ball. All these things have to be consistent, so make sure that everyone that lives at or visits your house is doing this. You'll be surprised how quickly she will learn. The best of luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

From your pups point of view you are taking things she values from her and she has tried to tell you she is not comfortable with this and you have not listened so she has now upped her warnings to snapping. Why did your neice try to pick up her kong? 

You need to work to make her comfortable when she has things and either distract her when she has something of value you want back or swap - but make sure she is comfortable with the swap. 

Are you going to training classes? If you are it is worth speaking to your trainer about, if not it may be worth getting some advice from a trainer who can help you all nip this in the bud now and resolve things.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just read through that article and I thought it was* brilliant.* Thank you for providing that link!

The best part was that she called her Great Pyr Tulip, but I also liked these bits...


"Before going any further, stop here an contact a behaviorist or progressive trainer who understands how to use classical conditioning if your dog has ever put you at risk of being seriously injured. You’d call an electrician if you thought your wiring was unsafe in your house, wouldn’t you?"

“Responding well” means that your dog is switching from “Oh No! She’s going to take my bone away” to “Goody! Here she comes! Whenever I have a chew bone and she comes close to it I get something better! How cool is that????” 

"I once convinced a head-strong and very RG’y dog to give me the dead bird she had in her mouth, and when she did, I gave it back to her. The people watching were appalled, but that’s what she wanted more than anything in the world, and she trusted me ever after."


"On the other hand, before Tulip my sheep-guarding Great Pyrenees died, she would occasionally find the body of a small mammal or bird in the woods or pasture. I made an executive decision that if she was in charge of protecting my flock from coyotes and stray dogs, she could be in charge of any treasures she could find in the woods or pastures."

"Willie and Tootsie both love it when I pick up their bowls, because it means they are getting something even better."


----------



## Smccann (Apr 30, 2017)

I dont think my niece realised that Kongs have treats inside (she is 3 years old) and she just went to pick it up.. Yes we are enrolled to start training classes and I am going to start giving her a treat in return for objects


----------



## Smccann (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you so much for the exchange tip!! It really makes sense ? Hope it helps ?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It can be tough keeping your eyes on children and puppy at the same time. I told my own children very clearly that they were NOT to take things away from the dogs, but could offer a swap... if I could not supervise other people's children with my dogs then I would put the dogs in the kitchen behind the baby gate.
I also always told my children to stop bothering the dog immediately if they were growled at as the dog was telling them that they did not like what they were doing.
Good luck with the exchange training


----------

